# Tennessee hardwood/softwood identification



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

For you folks in and around the great state of Tennessee here is a very good
link to help identify local wood spieces:

http://www.utextension.utk.edu/publications/pbfiles/pb1692.pdf

note: PDF file


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks. Noted and saved as a Favorite for future reference.


----------



## hhqnz04 (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks. collected for future reference!


-----------
Huahai wood industry -- Chinese Premium manufacturer of plywood, blockboard, film face board, MDF, HPL and other building materials, with high quality and competitive price!
Any questions, pls feel free to contact me!

Contact: Howard Wang 
URL: Howard Wang | Facebook
E-mail: [email protected]


----------

